# Motobecane 2009 Immortal force



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello guys and girls, Ive been wanting to get a road bike for a while since my friend has been riding for the last 3-4 years. I finally crossed over from the MTB side. 
I was looking at various bikes and makes ranging from 1-3k.

I was glad that i found bikesdirect.com I did however visit this site a few times to look at reviews years ago but never registered. 

RBR, has saved me alot of money by having bikesdirect ads. 
1600$ is what I paid because I guess this is a 09 model. 
I was looking for a mid high end bike and thats at least what I think the bike I got is.
I went on my first ride this weekend and it was smooth, just had to find the sweet spot of the seat post.

Although this isnt a pro review, I really like the bike. Components seem to be on the higher end. The seatpost is 350mm and I think all i need is about 3-4 inches out so I possibly will need to get a shorter post or maybe cutting it down.
Another small gripe that I wished the bike came in other colors maybe black. But white with red lettering I guess I will have to deal with.

Thats about it.
So far so good.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds that you might have got a frame that's too big for you. Did you get fit for a bike?


----------



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats funny, I went by the guide on the site. No I didnt get fitted.

my friends teammate commented that it looked too small for me haha.
My frame is a 53cm
they went from 50cm, 53cm, 56cm and so on.
My standover is about 31 inches

my question is, why cant you get fitted yourself? measuring your own body? or have a friend do it vs paying 100$?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

3-4 inches of seat-post showing sounds reasonable to me. The Immortal Force frame is a traditional geometry with a horizontal top tube. If it was a sloping top tube, then 3-4 inches might be on the low side. 3cm increments are pretty big jumps. It sounds to me like you have the right size.

It is slightly odd that you got a 350mm seat-post. Perhaps that was the stock on-hand that day. Make sure that you get your saddle height and fit dialed in before cutting it, and remember to leave enough post in the seat-tube! Use the min-insertion mark on the seat-post to figure out the minimum amount of post to be left in the seat-tube and add another couple of inches for safety (remember that you might re-sell the bike in a few years). If it is an all aluminum tube you can cut it off with a hack-saw. You might want to use a new blade. I would use a pipe clamp (jubilee clip?) around the tube to get a nice straight cut. File and clean-up the cut as you don't want to score the inside of your frame. If it is all-carbon seat-post, personally I wouldn't cut it. If it was carbon wrap over aluminum then that should cut fine too.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*You can fit yourself(with) some help*

Several web sites have online measuring service and is free, but to do it right you will need help.


----------



## darklyte27 (Sep 2, 2008)

yea, I think thats what happens with a shop like that. The frame to me seems to match up every site I read up on. When I do choose to cut it, I of course would leave at least 75 mm inserted as well as another 2 inches of play.


----------

